# 3PDT Order Switch twist



## Mike McLane (May 18, 2020)

I've got a number of different low-med gain pedals (Tommy, Pauper, Mach I, Kliche, Six String Stinger, Cleaver) that I'd like to experiment with as far as pedal stacking.  I thought about a wiring diagram for the 3PDT Order Switch in a mini enclosure that you could plug two "free-standing" pedals into to get the same result.  It would be like a mini patchbay for experimentation with different combinations of pedals.


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

__





						Order Bay - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				







__





						Order Bay Alternate - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




You might want to connect all of the jack Sleeve lugs together for a solid ground (rather than relying on the metal enclosure), but I omitted those from the drawing so it would be less cluttered.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 18, 2020)

Damn you’re fast dude haha. I can stop my crappy hand drawing now.


----------



## phi1 (May 18, 2020)

looks like that design has a stomp to activate each of the loops, and a toggle to switch the order.

but each pedal (Or chain of pedals) you’d hook up already has a stomp switch. So id think you could simplify it and only have the toggle in your enclosure, not the stomps, right?

might be nice to have both styles drawn up with a short description.


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

Good call. 





__





						Order Bay Alternate - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 18, 2020)

That’s the ticket! I think I’m going to make a double test rig out of that, just to see what plays well together. Always on, but with a blender in there too so I can check my clean sound if needed.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 18, 2020)

WooHoo!  Thx for the quick turnaround.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 18, 2020)

Hmmm?  Question. . . I think Phil's got it.  I assume the outer two 3PDT boards are for on/off to the respective pedals?  Are those necessary if the two pedals were sitting there in front of me with their footswitches within easy reach?  How would this look with just the 3PDT Order Switch?


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

Mike McLane said:


> Hmmm?  Question. . . I think Phil's got it.  I assume the outer two 3PDT boards are for on/off to the respective pedals?  Are those necessary if the two pedals were sitting there in front of me with their footswitches within easy reach?  How would this look with just the 3PDT Order Switch?



Go with the second diagram if you don't want the two added stomp switches.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 18, 2020)

Ooops.  My bad.  I didn't see that one.  Thx again!!!!


----------

